# Skyreport forum?



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

I would like to see a skyreport.com forum. sort of like what satelliteguys has. It needs to be updated every morning with the latest news used with permission from skyreport.com. does anyone else think this is a good idea?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks of the suggestion. This question has been asked before and you can see the responses here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=24894


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

I just see that the topic was suggested, I can't find where you either said yes or no. anyway what do you think about the idea now? that thread was written while ago.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Unless there is a large demand for a separate SkyReport forum, it probably won't happen. It sounds like a good idea in theory but the reality is that the forum will have very little use. We have also found that the news reports get more attention when they are placed in their appropriate forums.


----------



## thebigjp (Jan 21, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> Unless there is a large demand for a separate SkyReport forum, it probably won't happen. It sounds like a good idea in theory but the reality is that the forum will have very little use. We have also found that the news reports get more attention when they are placed in their appropriate forums.


it does get more attention when placed in its appropriate forum. resorting to a seperate forum would decrease the viewership of news reports from SkyReport. but yet its own seperate forum could work... well thats my 2c on the matter.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

it works for satelliteguys, I don't see why you couldn't try it here. if it doesn't work take it down.


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

There's a couple very valid reasons why having such a forum simply makes it harder...

First, I like to visit a single forum to see the news for DirecTV. I really don't care what's going on with Dish, so I don't visit that particular forum. Yet if there was a separate skyreport forum, I'd have to now visit two forums AND wade through Dish news that I don't care about.

Second, it's more work for the mods that's unnecessary. Moderating everything in a single forum is much easier than having to jump around. I like it the way it is, and see no reason whatsoever to change it.


----------



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

bills976 said:


> There's a couple very valid reasons why having such a forum simply makes it harder...
> 
> First, I like to visit a single forum to see the news for DirecTV. I really don't care what's going on with Dish, so I don't visit that particular forum. Yet if there was a separate skyreport forum, I'd have to now visit two forums AND wade through Dish news that I don't care about.
> 
> Second, it's more work for the mods that's unnecessary. Moderating everything in a single forum is much easier than having to jump around. I like it the way it is, and see no reason whatsoever to change it.


Agreed..I like all 3 forums..But "just because the other guys do it" Is'nt a sufficient reason to do something IMO..

Tim Lones


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

To reiterate:

A dedicated "SkyReport" Forum wouldn't enhance the site. I like to read SkyReports in context of the forum in which they belong. Speaking only for myself, I would get SkyReports of interest more quickly when they are posted to the appropriate forums, rather than being centralized in one place.

On the other hand, in addition to the original SkyReport post, setting up an archive of SkyReport articles might be something to consider. This would serve the same purpose, except that no reply posts could be made. Just an idea off the top off my noggin.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I think that there should be a forum devoted to the avatars of Nick and all the rest who change them frequently. We need to be kept informed of who or what is in tehse avatars. Sometimes I just get used to one and then they change.


----------

